# Snail ID needed



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I picked up this hitch hiker from some plants purchased at AB. I did a thorough wash and inspection of the plants before placing in my shrimp tank, but they evaded me. Do I need to worry? They are in my big tank as I took one plant from the small tank and floated it in my large tank.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

looks like ramshorns to me. I have them in a few of my tanks and don't mind them--the population has stayed really small and they don't eat the plants to my knowledge.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

That's what I was wondering.
They have the spiral shaped shell but lye flat like a flounder. In otherwords the shell is not upright.
How do I get rid of them and not my MTSs?


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Those are cool. They don't look like ramshorn snails. They look more like a terrestrial snail. Where did you get the plants? Most small snails aren't a problem until their population gets large but if proper tank maintainance is performed and algae growth is limited I wouldn't worry very much.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

the plants came from aquabotanic


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Those are considered "flat" ramshorns.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

DarrylR said:


> Those are considered "flat" ramshorns.


Hi DarrylR,

Good/Bad?
How do I get rid of them? other than picking out each one I see:whip:
They seem to multiply fast.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

They are considered pest snails and not heard of any really definitely evidence that any of them including pond/MTS are big algae eaters. So there only use are to eat any leftover food and even decaying leaves litter, but with increased food they will populate.

I wouldn't say they are bad, seeing I do like them and do breed them on purpose to feed to the assassin snails.

As to get rid, manual removal and placed in the freezer than trash or straight to trash. Don't flush due to contamination or leave outside where it can run off into a water source. 

Assassin snails would do great, they do breed in FW, so you could just get males ( sexxing is a bit tricky). 

Loaches, only if you can support a new fish and its needs, if not this route is not the best.

As well as using any chemicals, I would stay away from.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

I just posted a thread about " flat" ramshorns... could you comment on there as to why they are like that and if they will get better... 

thanks


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

What kind of Loach?
I have 3 Khuli Loaches but they dont seem like snail hunters.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Some smaller species you might want to try are Botia sidthimunki, Botia dario, Botia striata.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

thanks
I suppose they'll eat MSTs also?

Lock 'n Load


----------

